# Made some bread today



## rdknb (Jul 30, 2010)

Using my bassman starter I wanted to experiment and make some sub rolls. I needed to see what size of dough to roll and here is the end product.  Also made a reg loaf

I like the small one I will be using that size from now on








sliced


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

Now those loaves look great to me. I would like to have a few of them here for some of my bbq sammies. The wife makes bread for time to time and it's really good too. Now you said that you got the starter from Bassman??? Did he send it to you or was it a recipe for the starter.???


----------



## rdknb (Jul 31, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now those loaves look great to me. I would like to have a few of them here for some of my bbq sammies. The wife makes bread for time to time and it's really good too. Now you said that you got the starter from Bassman??? Did he send it to you or was it a recipe for the starter.???


He sent me a dehydrated starter


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cool I guess I have to get on the bassman mailing list then.


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice looking bread. Nothing like fresh hot bread.


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 31, 2010)

Homemade bread and smoked meat. What could be better than that?


----------



## bassman (Aug 1, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Cool I guess I have to get on the bassman mailing list then.


If you PM me your address, I'll fix you up with some starter.

Great looking loaves, RD!


----------

